# Remington 280



## bones

Okay I am curious what people think about this rifle. Also what would be the best scope for it.


----------



## ebbs

bones said:


> Okay I am curious what people think about this rifle. Also what would be the best scope for it.


My pops had a barrel in 280 Rem from the TC Custom shop. Had a nice little muzzle brake and shot 1/2 MOA all day long. basically a 30-06 in 7mm. I killed my Muley a couple weeks ago with a 280 Ackley Improved which is a wildcat off the 280 Rem. seems like a lot of boys back east shoot these.


----------



## youngdon

I've heard good things about them. Flat shooting and accurate. As for a scope, I'd ask what you wanted to hunt. 4-12x40 or there abouts would be my "off the top of my head" recommendation.


----------



## Live2Hunt

I've done some research and I'm going to buy my son one for his first deer rifle. He been using my 270 Winchester. Liked the all around results of this Calb. speed, energy and flat shooting. Another one I like is the 270 Weatherby Mag. Bad to the Bone but pricey.

Hope he can handle the recoil, he's only 12 years of age. I think he will be ok, he's only 5'11", 185 lbs. 14 shoe at 12 years old! (Just a little guy ) Kind of stinks having my 12 year old look down on me!


----------



## hassell

Live2Hunt said:


> I've done some research and I'm going to buy my son one for his first deer rifle. He been using my 270 Winchester. Liked the all around results of this Calb. speed, energy and flat shooting. Another one I like is the 270 Weatherby Mag. Bad to the Bone but pricey.
> 
> Hope he can handle the recoil, he's only 12 years of age. I think he will be ok, he's only 5'11", 185 lbs. 14 shoe at 12 years old! (Just a little guy ) Kind of stinks having my 12 year old look down on me!


 With him hunting with you , can leave the packboards at home.


----------



## Live2Hunt

I hear you! If he dont back off from the dinner plate, I think I'm going to have to start eating the preadators too!! He averages about 3 to 4 plates a night when he sits down at the dinner table! LOL Eating out is not an option anymore, to costly when he orders!!!


----------



## hassell

Live2Hunt said:


> I hear you! If he dont back off from the dinner plate, I think I'm going to have to start eating the preadators too!! He averages about 3 to 4 plates a night when he sits down at the dinner table! LOL Eating out is not an option anymore, to costly when he orders!!!


 I take it you have a loading dock at the back of the house!!!!


----------



## youngdon

You better send him some of that "secret soil" Rick so he can put that boy to work in the garden.....


----------



## hassell

youngdon said:


> You better send him some of that "secret soil" Rick so he can put that boy to work in the garden.....


HA! Really, I figure one Kohlrabi should slow him down.


----------



## bones

You guys crack me up thanks this is a gun I use for deer and elk but I have had some people give me crap about it all I tell them is see the meat hanging that's all I need to say I only have a 4 power on it right now my other scope broke looking at buying a new one just wasn't sure what to put on it thanks fir all the info


----------



## Dakota Dogs

I know this thread is nearly a year old but I wanted to add my two cents. The first rifle I ever bought was a Remington 700 Classic chambered in .280. I bought it as a graduation gift to myself in 1997. It has taken deer in CO, MT and ND as well as elk and antelope in MT. I reload 140gr Barnes Triple Shock bullets and have had consistent success with the loads. Several elk hunting buddies have given me considerable grief over the years and as I watch them fire round after round of 30-06 and 300 Win Mag into wounded animals to finish them off, I am proud to say that only one animal that I have hit has ever needed a follow up shot - elk included. My one beef is that I have found bullet selection a little sparse - it has gotten better in the past 3 years - but with as much success as I've had I have not really actively looked to re-invent the wheel. Thanks for the thread!


----------



## Dialed_In

Like D.D. I'll add my 2 cents worth and extend this oldddddd topic too! The 280 ought to be a killing machine. I've become recoil shy in my old age and have gone to short action calibers. I shoot a 7mm-08 now. It is the little brother of the 280, 7mm Rem Mag, and 7mm Weatherby Mag. I owned a 7mm Weatherby for several years and only hunted one year with it. My part of the country (KY.) is more woods and brush than open country. Shots are 50 - 200 yards usually. But the big 7 would work well on milk jugs to 500 yards! It was only limited by my ability to find a safe long distance area in which to shoot. The 280 ought to be a killing machine for North America except for brown bear. The 7-08 does a good job on white tail deer for me now. I shoot 120 grain Sierra Spitzers running 2840 fps or 140 grainers running 2650 fps. Both shoot in at .5 to 1 inch and kill deer when i put the cross hairs where they belong out to 200 yards! Recoil is about 50 - 60 % of the Big 7 too.


----------

